# Could use help, need to find direction



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

My Husband is retired, (with a pension) but went back to work full time with a company that offered him $100,000 life insurance and supplemental insurance for me. 

If the Lord takes him, I will need that policy to pay off the house. 

We are debt free, but the house. 

We were stupid and did not have enough coverage.............he was diagnosed with advanced cancer 1 1/2 years ago, and needs to stay at that job to keep the insurance, as we have not been able to find any more. 

He has been able to work less and less..............his vacation/sick/personal days are only going to go so far. 

The boss has offered to put him on medical leave. According to my husband "I will get paid for any days I can work, but won't get penalized for any days I can't" Thus keeping his status as a full time employee. 

According to his oncologist, he could apply for SSI disability. 
I think his pension from Ford's would then be cut. 

I will get $980 of his pension if he passes.. Our mortage, not including taxes and insurance is $732.60. 


I think we should go to the SSI office, see what they have to say. Meet/call the benefits rep from Fords, as well as the one from his most recent employer. 

He is able to do less around the farm, I am working more off the farm. 

I am tired.............. 

Can anyone offer guidance, so that I am not wasting time and energy?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think you've got your bases covered. I would meet with the Ford pension people first, then current employer, then SSI. 

It doesn't seem right to me, however, that filing for disability would eliminate a pension. He earned the pension.

You didn't mention your ages, if one or the other is over 60, you may be able to get advice and information on available benefits from an Aging Department or Aging and Disability Resource Center...usually run by the County or a group of counties.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It sounds like your house debt is your biggest immediate problem. You may want to attempt to sell your current place and get into something with a lower payment or hopefully take your equity and pay cash. With you not having help on the farm, it sounds like down sizing may be a good idea because of that as well.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are willing, you may be able to rent out a room in your home and bring in some extra income to buy you more time should your situation change.

I am so sorry to hear of you facing such a difficult situation. You are wise to think ahead.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Like TM said or reverse mortgage?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not knowing DH's company policy nor your state's laws etc I can only offer what a friend of mine did......
He stayed at work till he and his boss decided that he could no longer do the job. The company's HR dept then put him on temp disablity - which around here lasts for "up to" six months. During this time he still maintained all company benefits, etc. which was a huge relief due to the medical bills being run up.
Sadly that was as far as he got; 4 months into temp disablity he lost his fight with cancer and passed on. 
Although, if after the 6 months ended he would have had to go to "long term" disablity (or SSI) and then via termination would lose all company ties and benefits, etc......

As a side note: there was no lost to his vested pension; no matter if he went to "long term" disablity or not........ the only change would have been he could no longer contribute to the plan once he was terminated.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Good suggestions above, especially the fact gathering from all the parties involved. You should also carefully consider TxMex's advice, as it does sound like the home mortgage is the biggest financial worry on the plate. I hope you can find a way to enjoy some time with your husband. Keep in mind that every day is a gift and precious. Best wishes.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would check with Ford about his pension. As a previous poster replied, that is his pension and should not be impacted by whether or not his is eligible for SSI later in life. He earned that pension because of the work/dedication he gave the company in the past. The pension should not have a stipulation on it that he only receives it if he stays off SSI. I would bet that if he is eligible for SSI, he will continue to receive his full pension payment.

I could be wrong, but hopefully not. I would recommend checking with Ford, then SSI and see what they say. If it is just the 2 of you, you might be able to downsize a little more and sell your current home and buy something with lower payments. That way, you can have a little extra money to save up for later.

Good luck to you.



Lauri said:


> My Husband is retired, (with a pension) but went back to work full time with a company that offered him $100,000 life insurance and supplemental insurance for me.
> 
> If the Lord takes him, I will need that policy to pay off the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I have seen situations where pension plans and disability plans do make adjustments for both regular and disability social security payments.


----------

